# The dead has awakened...



## JiMi Neutron

Hello every one. Been a lurker for some time and decided to push my self to sign up. lol My wife and I have been going all out on Halloween for 3 years now and it seems to get more funner each year. I know its kinda late to share my 2009 pictures but just wanted to show you whats in stored for 2010. Well any ways please enjoy the pictures. Thanks for looking.


----------



## JiMi Neutron




----------



## JiMi Neutron




----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

wow ... very nice work !!!


----------



## trishaanne

Very nice. Did you make the groundbreakers and the gargoyles licking the arm bone? They look great.


----------



## JiMi Neutron

Thanks for the comments. No I didnt make the gargoyles. There were purchased at Target in the garden section. lol I did make the all my ground breakers. heres kinda what they look like be for the corpsing...


----------



## joker

Nice display and great use of color (lighting).

I really like this guy


JiMi Neutron said:


>


----------



## Ryan Wern

Very nice. Post some tutorials, please!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sweet work, your ground breakers are amazing, but the whole set up is awesome!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, no fair being this good after only three years!

Really great, mood setting pictures!


----------



## HallowEve

Love your pictures and your work!
WOW great job!

Awesome lighting too! :jol:


----------



## The Watcher

That is a nice set up you have.


----------



## bobzilla

Excellent work !!!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Very, Very nice.. 
Liking the Ground breakers loads - nice corpsing and character..

Great Lighting too...

Si


----------



## fick209

Wow, excellent set up, love all the ground breakers and your lighting is fantastic!


----------



## rottincorps

Love the ground breaker...If you wouldn't mind so more pics on the build would be appreciated.....Dam that's nice ...in a creepy way of course.


----------



## House of Dewberry

Wow!


----------



## JiMi Neutron

Ryan Wern said:


> Very nice. Post some tutorials, please!


Thank you all for the nice words. I'm glad to see that every one enjoys them as much as I do. As for more step-by-step pics I dont have a problem but as for a full tutorial. I dont have pics from begging to end to complete a tutorial. Once I build up another Zombie. I'll try to take more pics and make a tutorial asap. thanks again every one.


----------



## kprimm

Very nice work jimi, those are some of the very best groundbreakers i have ever seen. I really like the musculature in the arms and i too would like to see some plans on how you achieve the affect. Very nice work on your haunt, would love to come see it in person. You will have to submit some video for next years dvd and then we can all check it out even better.


----------



## niblique71

Wow I never saw an Arnold Swartzenegger groundbreaker before... VERY Imposing... Great work... Nice tropical atmosphere too...


----------



## Wildcat

Very nice set up. Love the ground breakers.


----------



## JiMi Neutron

kprimm said:


> Very nice work jimi, those are some of the very best groundbreakers i have ever seen. I really like the musculature in the arms and i too would like to see some plans on how you achieve the affect. Very nice work on your haunt, would love to come see it in person. You will have to submit some video for next years dvd and then we can all check it out even better.


thanks for the comments. I'll try to post up some pictures of the arms. there pretty much rolled up news paper the cover with lots of tape. lol I never made time to film the night of Halloween. it gets to crazy and way to many things going on for just one person. lol. try to film the day before Halloween. Thanks for the comment again.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

If they're's one thing we all agree on, its that it's never too late to post the pics from the last years haunts.

love the green zombie and the way it pushes up from the ground!


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow your work is amazing! I love your cemetery. Great job on the ground breakers.


----------



## Indyandy

Yeah, I second the how to. Those are some great looking ground breakers.


----------



## Dark Star

That is one impressive haunt!! Are those real candles??


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Looks great. 

I do everything myself also. I am lucky to get pics that look decent. I am usually running around at dusk while there is still some ambient light to work with, which doesn't last long.


----------



## JiMi Neutron

Thank you every one for your awesome comments. really appreciate it.



Dark Star said:


> That is one impressive haunt!! Are those real candles??


80% of them are real. I only use them when taking pictures. Its not the brightest thing to use when children are around. They just make the pictures look better. imo... thanks



Haunted Bayou said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I do everything myself also. I am lucky to get pics that look decent. I am usually running around at dusk while there is still some ambient light to work with, which doesn't last long.


Night works out great when having the propper lighting. I use several out door colored flood lights and then use a Nikon D80 SLR and use a slow shutter speed and tri-pod stand. Most point and shoot camera's should have the option for slow shutter speeds. turns out great. thanks...


----------



## JiMi Neutron




----------



## JiMi Neutron




----------



## JiMi Neutron




----------



## JiMi Neutron




----------



## fick209

Wow, not only do you have a great haunt with tons of great props, but your pictures are beautiful, I especially like the black and whites.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Ok, these just get better and better...
The guy with the lantern and the ground breaker with the brain - simply awesome.
Well done, that really is great work

Do you use sound too? either prop specific or ambient?

Si


----------



## NytDreams

So...freaking...awesome! Excellent work there. Love the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dark Star

One of the best I have seen...and like everyone said your lighting and picture set up is beautiful.


----------



## Creep Cringle

WOW! What gym do your groundbreakers go to? Great work! It really is an amazing set up!


----------



## movierelics

*Featured in the HauntersDigest.com Haunt Gallery*


----------



## Spooky1

Great setup you have there, JiMi. I love the lighting too. You did an excellent job with the pictures.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

amazing work love it


----------



## JiMi Neutron

fick209 said:


> Wow, not only do you have a great haunt with tons of great props, but your pictures are beautiful, I especially like the black and whites.


Thank you. Tripod and right lighting and a good point and shoot camra will do pretty much same effect in pictures. thank you for your comment.



GhoulishGadgets said:


> Ok, these just get better and better...
> The guy with the lantern and the ground breaker with the brain - simply awesome.
> Well done, that really is great work
> Do you use sound too? either prop specific or ambient? Si


Just a yamaha receiver and two 12" subs for haunted music and a lightning machine that makes cool effect. 4 fog machines and severale strobe lights. pretty much that its. lol thanks



NytDreams said:


> So...freaking...awesome! Excellent work there. Love the pictures, thanks for sharing.


Thanks for looking 



Dark Star said:


> One of the best I have seen...and like everyone said your lighting and picture set up is beautiful.


Thanks for the comment. As for the pictures. I'm just a rookie. Still learning in progress. lol



Creep Cringle said:


> WOW! What gym do your groundbreakers go to? Great work! It really is an amazing set up!


Thank you very much ;-)



movierelics said:


>


Seen the feature. Looks awesome thanks for posting up my pics in the Gallery. HUGS...lol



Spooky1 said:


> Great setup you have there, JiMi. I love the lighting too. You did an excellent job with the pictures.


Well thank you Sir. Much appreciated...



KY Halloween said:


> amazing work love it


I'm glad you like it. Thank you very much...

Thank you every one for the kind words. "hugs"


----------



## stick

Wow like everybody else your setup looks great, I would love to be able to see it in person.


----------



## halloween71

Awesome.My favorite is the skully chain did you buy or make?


----------



## madmomma

SPECTACULAR! That's all I can say. All your skellies look fantastic...gives me more incentive for this year! You also have great property to set everything up on.


----------



## Just Whisper

It's all good. You must be a quick study to be so good after only 3 yrs. It took me 5 or 6 to get decent. After 13 yrs I still only consider myself average. Your whole display rocks.


----------



## JiMi Neutron

halloween71 said:


> Awesome.My favorite is the skully chain did you buy or make?












Thanks allot. If your talking about this set up yes I did make the skull chain link fence except the foam linked chains. That was purchased through Party City. lol I cloned 5 skull heads out ofcan of foam spraiy called "Great Stuff". Stuff is awesome. I also purchased some small TiKi torches from "Bigg Lots" and bored hole to into the skulls heads so tha the Tiki torch canister would fit into the skull heads. The bones were made of PVC and News paper. The bottom base was made of MDF boards. Then spraid the webs with a webbing gun to get that real web look. Thanks for the comment.



madmomma said:


> SPECTACULAR! That's all I can say. All your skellies look fantastic...gives me more incentive for this year! You also have great property to set everything up on.


Very blessed to live in a great community that doesnt have much vandalism. Plus Our home is well tucked and very hard to get to from the main streets.
Thank you very much.



Just Whisper said:


> It's all good. You must be a quick study to be so good after only 3 yrs. It took me 5 or 6 to get decent. After 13 yrs I still only consider myself average. Your whole display rocks.


Well thank you very much. Yes I'm a very fast learner and have a flare for art. lol Thanks allot. Much appreciated.


----------



## halloween71

Yup those are what I was talking about.I love them.The atmosphere of your whole haunt is fantastic.
That is what I need to work on this year...atmosphere.


----------



## debbie5

I like how you have taken a lot of store bought stuff and either painted or changed it a bit to fit in & look more real. I have the same bats as you, but I only have 2..I see that more of them looks MUCH better. This is awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mixman

VERY nice. I love the skull in the column.


----------



## kallen

I agree... great work and good photos also. One of the pesky little problems I have....


----------



## scareme

I think it's all been said. Wow! Awesome! I'm in awe. How much storage do you need for all this? Your's must be the favorite house in the neighborhood.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Wow! Wow! Wow! awesome job!! love it!


----------



## p3ppy

WOW! Awesome job! Cant wait to see this years!!!


----------



## Bascombe

Really good work! I like the cemetery sign especially.


----------



## cerinad

That is awesome!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Very nice work. It looks great.


----------



## Ryan Wern

I have to say that HANDS DOWN the BEST groundbreakers and static props I've seen. Like the comic-book quality they have. WOW


----------



## Just Whisper

On the groundbreakers...do you make your own hands? They look great and I really suck at hands. Suggestions?


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, that is some nice creativity! I love your haunt display. Great lighting on those beautifil props.


----------



## MommaMoose

Absolutely in awe of your work! Love the mean looking owl in the black & whites. You house would be the most visited/talked about/photographed in our neighborhood!


----------



## hpropman

I agree with everyone else super jib and great atmosphere! - I love the skull chain fence also can you please give any more details as to how you made it maybe you have some pictures or a How-to?


----------



## Rascal

With me busy at work these couple of months, I haven't got the bug to start my prop work this year. I am now inspired - truly awesome work!


----------



## Eeeekim

I don't know how i missed this thread. I hate to be a joiner BUT WOW! this is really good stuff!


----------



## remylass

Wow. I love the way the black and white photos look. I haven't really done that with mine. Well, maybe a few, but yours look like scenes from an old horror movie. 

Quick question, your zombie guy with the long tongue, how is he standing? Do you use rebar pounded in the ground or something else. 

I am trying to get some new ideas. 

Great job with all the props.


----------



## Spider Rider

I agree with everyone else's WOW! The cemetery columns, sign and skull chain link are magic, luring you in. I can't wait to see this years.


----------



## bourno

missed this thread earlier this Summer as well. Thanks for sharing, nice work


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

That is AWESOME!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Palm trees!!?! No fair


----------



## singe

love love love and covet your chained up skull candles. i'm so impressed!


----------



## Sliver

*Excellent*

Wow...Love the effects that the candles make. The whole thing is absolutely great!!
http://sliverofdarkness.blogspot.com


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Love the groundbreakers!


----------



## sickNtwisted

Holy bananas Batman! 

Groundbreakers are extremely well done.


----------



## jaege

Incredible use of lighting. Looks Hollywood professional.


----------



## forevermy3

Wow... everything is awesome. I would be proud to live next to you.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Oooh, very nice work indeed! Love the lighting!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I am loving your cemetary sign that hangs over the walkway, and the groundbreaker who looks like he's pushing up from the ground. You, sir, have an amazing setup that is worthy of every word of praise you receive.


----------

